# Hysteresis con Multisim



## ikeritu (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola, estoy haciendo un ejercicio con multisim y tengo que hacer un análisis transitorio y observar la histéresis en el colector de un circuito schimitt trigger

Como puedo saber la histéresis después de hacer el análisis transitorio??


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Tenés que graficar entrada y salida, no salida sola.


----------



## ikeritu (Feb 3, 2012)

Y como hago eso?

PD: perdon por las molestias son novato con multisim


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Cuando seleccionaste que parámetro graficar tenías que seleccionar también la tensión de entrada.  

Después, activando los cursores, te fijás en los valores de tensión en que se produce la conmutación.


PD. En la gráfica que hiciste esta muy alto el Time Step (lo debés tener en automático) --> bajalo a 1uS porque si no en las conmutaciones te hace trapecios.


----------



## ikeritu (Feb 4, 2012)

Muchas Gracias, todo solucionado


----------

